# Winter protecton for trees?



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

We live in IL near the Wi border, and i have a few Alberta Spruces, another tree similar in style all around 20 inches or so, and some mugo pine shrubs around a foot tall. So cold and and some heavy snow are to be expected. Should i wrap these guys in burlap, rose cones or nothing? Also have one baby Alberta Spruce from a seedling from one of my 3.5' Alberta Spruces that is only 4 inches tall. With that, would a decent size container with holes drilled be ok, or take 4 posts, and wrap that in burlap too?? thank you


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

A quick check of the USDA Hardiness Map shows you live in either 5a or 4b. Both the Alberta and Mugo can grow to Zone 2, so no problem with hardiness. Your problem will be with heavy, wet snow causing possible physical damage. Protect the best you can with whatever means available to keep the heavy snow off of them. 

Tom


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Current issue of Garden Railways has an article on winterizing your trees.


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Yep, been reading it.  I figure 4 sticks per tree, and wrap in burlap. same as the baby the one, since i only have about 6 trees, wont take much time.We do get heavy wet snow sigh..


----------

